# Vikes of the past



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you could bring back 1 past Viking on offense and defense....who would you choose?

Offense.........Chris Carter

Defense........Allan Page...Joey Browner would also get serious consideration


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Offense....Chuck Foreman

Defense....Scott Studwell -- just cause it is one hell of a tough football name


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Offense: Joe Senser. That little 5-yard down and out got us lots of touchdowns down near the goal line.

Defense: Allan Page


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, for my choices, I added the criteria of their "peak" play while with the Vikes (otherwise Hoy-shul may have been considered), that we're adding into the existing roster and that they have to play in today's game, not the game of their era:

D: Robert Griffith (reliable in every sense and, pound-for-pound, nobody "brought it" like he did) with Chris Doleman a close second.

O: Steve Jordan, for the same reasons stated by BigD, and because it's really fun to watch a solid O with a TE as a real weapon make fools of D's. Man that guy used to take some licks - I think you could do a highlight reel with him doing "endo's" and still hanging onto the ball.

Mess around a little on here, and you'll find some real "blasts from the past": http://www.vikings.com/historyalumni_where_A%2DB.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Matt Blair and Robert Smith.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

No offense or defense, but special teams:

Gary Anderson so he could miss another critical field goal! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Offense: Tommy Kramer

Defense: ?? Have they ever had a defense?? I know, I know, the purple people eaters were supposed to be pretty good!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

On Offense: I'll second Cris Carter, great hands and great feet!
On Defense: John Randle. One scary lookin dude with a crazy attitude!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Offense: Fran Tarkenton
Defense: Alan Page


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Offense: Tommy Kramer
> 
> Defense: ?? Have they ever had a defense?? I know, I know, the purple people eaters were supposed to be pretty good!


Remmi....the Purple People Eaters......Eller,Marshall,Page,and Larson are the only entire line from the same team to start in a Pro Bowl.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Offense: Tommy Kramer


Two beer Tommie!!!!!!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

chris carter and alan page


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Fran Tarkenton on offense,the only viking Howard Cosell liked(sir Francis),and the best scrambeling QB ever.Carl Eller or Jim Marshal on D.Those two defensive ends were incredible.Although Marshal will never live down running with the ball the wrong way and scoring a touchdown for the oposing team.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Offense: Randy Moss (seriously)

Defense: Tony Dungy as defensive coordinator. He'd be the one man who could do the most for our defense, even though he's not a player.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Dave Osbourne and Carl Eller.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Offense: Steve Jordan at TE

Defense: Joey Browner at SS

I used to love when they would use Jordan down deep in the red zone.... they would have him run to the corner of the end zone and the QB would toss a soft pass up and over so only he could get to it. Touchdown! Great play.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

On Defense I used to love Keith Millard and Joey Browner, barring injury Millard would have been one of the greats.

On offense you gotta respect Two Keg Tommy Kramer. I also liked AC, the original Carter.

Special teams just on name alone you gotta go with Punt and Kick returner JARVIS REDWINE.

cootkiller


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Special teams just on name alone you gotta go with Punt and Kick returner JARVIS REDWINE.


Special teams: The MAN on special teams was Keith Nord (number 49). He was fearless covering punts and kicks.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

On special teams Greg Manusky he led the special teams in tackles every year with the vikes then the Chiefs.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I always liked Chris Walsh on special teams. For his size he really put the lick on some return men and caused a lot of fumbles. Fun guy to watch with that "no fear" attitude.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I always liked Ahmad Rashad and his leaping catches.

On D, I would have to say Joey Browner, his hands were like an Iron Madien.


----------



## bcolorado (May 14, 2005)

coach

drum roll..............

Bud Grant


----------

